# Mc Donell low water cut off



## inspectorD (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok folks... Here goes...My low water cut off or blow down valve on my steam heat boiler is clogged. This system is only 4 years old as I installed  the unit I have always kept it cleaned out in heating season. Now this week it won't drain, something is gunked up. 
ANY ideas as to a trick or something I am missing.
I dont want to take apart the unit until then.
I have tried all the tools at my disposal which is alot.

Thanks, 
InspectorD


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 15, 2006)

Im so clever(pat ,pat pat)
Ihooked up a hose to the end and ran it to the sump pump,Then I kept stepping on the hose . Worked kind of like a plunger and it freed up all the gunk.
Then I used my shop vac to clean out the sump hole.
No sense in trying to un-gunk that too. 

Self praise is no recommendation!!!
InspectorD


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaa! Good job D.


----------

